# Piezo starter hack



## walterb (Jul 27, 2010)

I am looking for ideas on how to replace a piezo push button igniter with AC or dc current. Itis a BBQ grille type. I am trying to trigger a fire effect.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

I'd think your easiest option would be to simply go with a standing pilot light, and ideally use a thermocouple so if the pilot is out, the effect shuts down and you don't get raw gas flowing out.

Next up the scale, you might try to track down a neon sign transformer or OBIT (oil burner ignition transformer) If you could get a hot enough spark in the right spot, that should light the gas and it would be relatively plug and play.

Going up from there, you'd probably be looking at some type of car ignition coil with a hacked relay/555 timer to trigger the spark. You might be able to set up a double pole relay so that one side commutates the power to the ignition coil while the other side cuts power to the relay itself when energized and applies power when de-energized. This would make kind of a buzz coil and may throw a hot enough spark to light the gas.

Next up the list would be to build some type of electric fence controller which would allow the ignition coil to properly saturate and throw huge hot sparks. I built one to keep various animals out of my garden - hooked up to an HEI ignition coil it will throw a fat blue spark a couple inches off the HV terminal.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

You could use an exhaust flamethrower kit like this one. You'd also need an automotive ignition coil, Amazon.com: Tru-Tech UC12T Ignition Coil: [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@31L9kDVlKAL and a fairly stout source of 12v DC power. Not sure how much current capacity you'd need.

You might also check with your local fireplace dealer about a fireplace electric ignition. I did a quick Google search but didn't come up with much.

I suspect that neither way would be cheap. If cost is an issue You're probably better off with a pilot light or one of Coreys DIY solutions. (I love the buzz coil idea - I may have to play with that myself...)


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Just look for someone throwing out a gas cooktop. Many of these use mains powered spark generators that produce a stream of sparks. Alternatively use a Jacob's ladder kit from Jaycar.


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

fritz42_male said:


> Just look for someone throwing out a gas cooktop. Many of these use mains powered spark generators that produce a stream of sparks. Alternatively use a Jacob's ladder kit from Jaycar.


Fritz just beat me to it. You could also check appliance repair shops for the spark igniter for a cook top (or check on-line).


----------



## walterb (Jul 27, 2010)

I have a propane tank hosed to a solenoid controlled by a boobox 8 and then to a torch. The torch has a piezo starter. It sounds like i should run a coil to the existing spark gap in torch. If my memory serves me the coil should fire on 12vdc with fairly low amperage. I will let you know how it works.


----------

